# How do you EQ low tuned guitars?



## cmorris975 (Jan 13, 2013)

Howdy,

I am new to low tuning and recording in general. So today I tune my six string guitar to drop C# for the first time and write a quick riff. I like the tuning, it is very different and cool, but how do you EQ the low end on this kind of stuff?

Do you have to EQ the amp/pedal to cut out some of the low end? Or apply a high pass filter maybe?

Here is what my test sounds like:

https://soundcloud.com/chris-morris-15/c-tuning-test

Thanks for any input!

Chris


----------



## Winspear (Jan 13, 2013)

I really wouldn't say the approach is any different than E standard. 

It's usual to apply hi-pass filters to guitars in modern metal yes, up to 100hz sometimes further depending how full the bass guitar is. I usually go about 80 just to get rid of the rumble.

You are suffering not so much from the tuning, but just the general tone. It's the incredibly high gain, scooped sound very common with beginners. Try turning the gain down until it's just enough to growl on the palm mutes, and crank the mids. Something like Bass 5 Mids 7 Treble 5 is a good start.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 13, 2013)

You'll need a HPF to keep those higher frequencies from being too scratchy. A Multi-Band compressor to get a handle on some of that low. The idea is to find that "sweet-spot" around the low-mids. EQing should be later in the mix, get that full feel & sound first.

You mentioned pedals, what is your signal-chain?


----------



## cmorris975 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts so far, very helpful.

Signal chain:

ESP/LTD JK-1 (EMG 81 bridge)
MXR Fullbore Metal
Mesa Boogie Mini Recifier
Marshall 1960B
Shure SM57
Presonus Audiobox USB
Ableton Live 8 Suite


The goal of this is to do a good sounding demo of the MXR Fullbore Metal pedal, as well as being a learning experience for me .


----------



## gs_waldemar (Jan 13, 2013)

You can do two things if you record with a distortion plus amp.

1. Use the distortion of the pedal and turn the amp to a reallylow gain type of sound.

2. Boost the amp with the pedal while keeping the pedal almost clean/slightly distorted and distorting the amp a bit more.

You seem to mix two kind of heavy distortion together right now.

BTW when you play open, not so chuggy things its generally better to keep the gain much lower

I hope that helps


----------



## cmorris975 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok here it is again after applying your suggestions.

https://soundcloud.com/chris-morris-15/c-tuning-test-2-1


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 13, 2013)

cmorris975 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I am new to low tuning and recording in general. So today I tune my six string guitar to drop C# for the first time and write a quick riff. I like the tuning, it is very different and cool, but how do you EQ the low end on this kind of stuff?
> 
> ...


 

I used to tune to drop C, using a 0.060 to 0.012 gauge strings. Reason I mention this string gauge, which is a bit thick for drop C, is that it sounds really tight so it can handle more lows.

Studio: I'd cut everything under 80 HZ, boost between 100 - 300 Hz, Boost between 1500 - 3000 Hz, and cut everything above 12 kHz.

Live: An Ibanez TS808 in a Mesa F50 with lead boost engaged. Boom.


----------



## cmorris975 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks UV.

Writing down all these tips to use now (and later).

Here's where I am with that MXR Fullbore Metal pedal. Arranging a song for a demo on Youtube for the hell of it.

It sounds to me like music Neaderthals might listen to, but maybe that's why I like it.

Music for Neanderthals by Chris Morris 23 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## cmorris975 (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually tuned to drop C# on the lowest 3 strings and left the top 3 their usual G B and E. Kind of a pain in the ass but yields some cool open notes clashing against some of what I am playing.


----------

